# Nicotine Usage Guide



## annemarievdh (1/5/14)

Don't know how accurate this is, what do you think?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Don't know how accurate this is, what do you think?



Personally I think it's advocating on the high side... I was a 2-3 pack a day smoker and I started at 18mg and very quickly went down to 12mg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (1/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Personally I think it's advocating on the high side... I was a 2-3 pack a day smoker and I started at 18mg and very quickly went down to 12mg.



I smoked a pack a day, and I'm very happy with 12mg. So I think its high as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (1/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Don't know how accurate this is, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4613


Not really a good guideline imo. Here is what is said, inter alia, in the thread "What to expect on your Vaping Journey":

_It is not advisable to try to compare cigarette nicotine levels with e-cigarette liquid nicotine levels because there are too many variables, both in the relative absorption levels for smoke and vapor, and those introduced by the user. Even if a situation could be arranged where exactly the same amount of nicotine is available in both the cigarette smoke and the e-cig vapor (which would not work anyway, as it needs to be higher in the vapor since it is absorbed less well), the end result will be different, for each user.

For example, a person who smoked less than half a pack a day may need 36mg liquid to avoid cravings (and show absolutely no signs of nicotine OD while using it); a person who was on 2 PAD may be happy with 18mg. There is no comparison possible because the end result required is satisfaction / lack of cravings in an individual - and individuals vary so much in their tolerance to / requirement for a given substance that there is no 'scale' that can be devised.

There are some useful things to keep in mind here, though:
_

_Using an e-cig is different to smoking a tobacco cig. Newbies have such bad technique they may only get a fraction of the nicotine that an experienced vaper would get from basically the same set-up._
_It is difficult to make your e-liquid stronger, but very easy to make it weaker._

_Because of this it is a good idea to get some high-strength liquid with your first order. If, while using the strength commonly supplied with Starter Kits, after several days you still experience strong cravings, you can try a higher mg liquid. On the other hand, if your main liquid is too strong, you can add VG (available at any pharmacy) to it, to reduce the strength to whatever is required. _

Also think that average of 2 ml a day is too low. BTW, I started on 36 mg and went down to 24 mg when I got a Reo. Now on 18 mg, with some 24 mg.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (1/5/14)

Wow, thank you @Matthee.


----------



## annemarievdh (2/5/14)

I found this as well, what do you think of this

(found it @ http://www.nicoticket.com/a-word-on-vaping-technique/ )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I found this as well, what do you think of this
> 
> (found it @ http://www.nicoticket.com/a-word-on-vaping-technique/ )


Makes a lot of sense. Tried his technique, but the vapour burns my nasal cavities if I exhale like that. Will have to practice. The taste that way is certainly totally different and better -on the juice I tested it on, which coincidentally is a Nicoticket juice - Gravity. 
We must pass this technique on to our Master Juice Reviewer @Silver.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Allan (2/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Don't know how accurate this is, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4613



Need to cater for the heavy stinkers. I was 60 - 80 per day and now doing about 10 ml of 18 mg per day but just ordered my 12 mg from VM.

Will be 2 months stinky free this Sunday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Melinda (2/5/14)

I was a pack a day smoker and still on 18mg...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Makes a lot of sense. Tried his technique, but the vapour burns my nasal cavities if I exhale like that. Will have to practice. The taste that way is certainly totally different and better -on the juice I tested it on, which coincidentally is a Nicoticket juice - Gravity.
> We must pass this technique on to our Master Juice Reviewer @Silver.



Aah, thanks for thinking of me @Matthee. 
LOL, master juice reviewer, thanks, I appreciate it that you think of me that way. 

@annemarievdh , thanks for posting that nicoticket link. Does make sense, yes, the vapour from vaping absorbs less in the lung because the vapour particles are much bigger than smoke. Have read that in several places. As a result, vapers are encouraged to make use of their mouth and nasal cavity. 

However, I find that to get a decent throat hit i have to inhale and to enhance the Throat hit I sometimes have to inhale in short quick sharp bursts. 

I do agree that to taste a juice better you have to exhale through the nose. For me, i exhale slowly through the nose and mouth in stages. A mouthful of vapour out through the nose and mouth in about 3 small exhales. Sometimes just the nose and sometimes both nose and mouth. The slight pauses between definitely enhance the flavour for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/14)

Allan said:


> Need to cater for the heavy stinkers. I was 60 - 80 per day and now doing about 10 ml of 18 mg per day but just ordered my 12 mg from VM.
> 
> Will be 2 months stinky free this Sunday!



Well done on the 2 months @Allan!!
Do post that in the milestone thread on Sunday


----------



## Riaz (2/5/14)

i used to smoke about 12-15 analogues a day

i started with 18mg for about the fix 6 months, now im down to 9mg

using about 4-5ml of juice a day, and im happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (2/5/14)

Allan said:


> Need to cater for the heavy stinkers. I was 60 - 80 per day and now doing about 10 ml of 18 mg per day but just ordered my 12 mg from VM.
> 
> Will be 2 months stinky free this Sunday!



Congrats!!! Keep up the good work


----------



## annemarievdh (2/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Makes a lot of sense. Tried his technique, but the vapour burns my nasal cavities if I exhale like that. Will have to practice. The taste that way is certainly totally different and better -on the juice I tested it on, which coincidentally is a Nicoticket juice - Gravity.
> We must pass this technique on to our Master Juice Reviewer @Silver.



Thank Matthee


----------



## annemarievdh (2/5/14)

Silver said:


> Aah, thanks for thinking of me @Matthee.
> LOL, master juice reviewer, thanks, I appreciate it that you think of me that way.
> 
> @annemarievdh , thanks for posting that nicoticket link. Does make sense, yes, the vapour from vaping absorbs less in the lung because the vapour particles are much bigger than smoke. Have read that in several places. As a result, vapers are encouraged to make use of their mouth and nasal cavity.
> ...



Thank you @Silver


----------

